

When to pivot vs persevere? - daegloe
http://beta.branch.com/when-to-pivot-vs-persevere-fab-path-were-partial-pivots-omgpop-pinterest-persevered-how-should-founders-decide

======
fragsworth
Games (and most entertainment) are inherently risky. If you pivot a business
that is already capable of making games into something else simply because
most of your games failed, you _could_ be making a short-sighted decision.

